# Rachmaninov all night vigil ''vespers'' op 37



## deprofundis

This is my first introduction in the world of religious music ,if i skip some Penderecki and Part(i am the true vine).Its quite relaxing,, the cd is an apex budget cd, featuring Maureen Forrester , Gene Tucker
and the choral arts society of washington.

Maybe i have a hard time enjoying the works since im angry and broke these days and i dont wanna hear allelouia or amen, since thing are not working for me this month, but hey this dosen shatter its awesomeness.


:tiphat:


----------



## Triplets

You should try to hear a version sung by a Russian choir. Those Slavic basses can go quite deep.
I hope your luck turns around soon. Don't let the ******** get you down:tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos

I'm not religious: this work is out-of-this-world great
Put aside an hour to be alone and just follow through with it, it's worth the time


----------



## Vaneyes

The Rodriguez piano volumes have resulted in epiphany for some.


----------



## Skilmarilion

A capella choral music is generally not my thing.

The exception is this work by Rachmaninov. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## Fox

*Rachmaninov: All-Night Vigil Op. 37* ~ *Latvian Radio Choir & Sigvards Klava*










*Rachmaninov Vespers and Complete All-Night Vigil* ~ *Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir & Paul Hillier*​
These two are among my favourites... :tiphat:

Enjoy,

Fox


----------



## clara s

beautiful chants

complex harmonies and exquisite sound

I do not know if anybody here had the unique chance to enjoy one such liturgy
in a remote monastery, in the countryside, among huge trees,
at the specific time, when the sun is lost in the horizon, the night spreads its veils on earth,
and the scents of music mix with the perfumes of nature.


It is then, that the Great Doxology of Rachmaninoff is not just a pleasure in the ears,
but a true release of the spirit, which meets with the beauty of the sounds.

And then you forget all your angers deprofundis


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> beautiful chants
> 
> complex harmonies and exquisite sound
> 
> I do not know if anybody here had the unique chance to enjoy one such liturgy
> in a remote monastery, in the countryside, among huge trees,
> at the specific time, when the sun is lost in the horizon, the night spreads its veils on earth,
> and the scents of music mix with the perfumes of nature.
> 
> It is then, that the Great Doxology of Rachmaninoff is not just a pleasure in the ears,
> but a true release of the spirit, which meets with the beauty of the sounds.
> 
> And *then you forget all your angers* deprofundis


Sounds like it should be played continuously on TC!


----------



## Fox

clara s said:


> beautiful chants
> 
> complex harmonies and exquisite sound
> 
> I do not know if anybody here had the unique chance to enjoy one such liturgy
> in a remote monastery, in the countryside, among huge trees,
> at the specific time, when the sun is lost in the horizon, the night spreads its veils on earth,
> and the scents of music mix with the perfumes of nature.
> 
> It is then, that the Great Doxology of Rachmaninoff is not just a pleasure in the ears,
> but a true release of the spirit, which meets with the beauty of the sounds.
> 
> And then you forget all your angers deprofundis


I haven't had that exact experience but I have had what I would consider an equally good experience. Some friends and I had gone to the Scottish Highlands to visit a friend who stays up in that neck of the woods. However we had left it a bit late and I did not want to continue driving at night given the the poor road safety record in the area and the fact the person who was driving was the only who could drive and had been driving all day.

Thus we stopped at what I would call a hamlet. My friends set off to find people to ask about beds for the night as normal I stayed behind. It was raining quite hard at this point and an elderly man was struggling to light his cigarette in the wind. Despite never having smoked I always carry a vintage lighter.

Having offered him a light we made small talk until my friends returned defeated. Then this man offered us the use of his out building outside the little hamlet. As it was the best we could do we gladly accepted as we couldn't all sleep in the Mini. We arrive at the stone building things get done there are no actual beds so the girls sleep in the car and my friend and I agree to sleep in the out building. The old man didn't actually keep animals they were long gone by now.

My friends all head off into the barn with the little camping stove while I sit down by this tree I don't know what kind of tree it was but it was old and smelled great. At this point the sun begins to set and I put my earbuds in and turn on my iPod Rachmaninov Vespers please.

Now I do not drink alcohol often and when I drink I do not drink a lot. On trips however I bring my own as I refuse to drink the swill my friends a partial to. I have a small hip flask in my coat pocket containing (nothing fancy in case it gets pinched) Glenfiddich 15 yo. .

A good quarter of an hour passes when just suddenly a large stag walks out of the wooded area not far from where I'm sitting. I'm not going to lie it wasn't in touching distance but it was close enough I could see the air coming out of it's nostrils. It stood there I don't know maybe 40 seconds if your lucky all the time looking at me then it made a strange whistling, honking noise turned round and run off.

My illness had just been diagnosed just a few weeks before this and I thought the special moments of my life were over. I know it's not much but it was amazing even more so when you think no one else will ever have that exact experience it's uniquely mine.

Regards,

Fox


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Sounds like it should be played continuously on TC!


douze points pour monsieur hp

his proposal for a 24/7 playing of Rachmaninoff's vespers on TC
is approved hahaha

Eastern choirs have even more sound results on anger...

consider it


----------



## clara s

Fox said:


> I haven't had that exact experience but I have had what I would consider an equally good experience. Some friends and I had gone to the Scottish Highlands to visit a friend who stays up in that neck of the woods. However we had left it a bit late and I did not want to continue driving at night given the the poor road safety record in the area and the fact the person who was driving was the only who could drive and had been driving all day.
> 
> Thus we stopped at what I would call a hamlet. My friends set off to find people to ask about beds for the night as normal I stayed behind. It was raining quite hard at this point and an elderly man was struggling to light his cigarette in the wind. Despite never having smoked I always carry a vintage lighter.
> 
> Having offered him a light we made small talk until my friends returned defeated. Then this man offered us the use of his out building outside the little hamlet. As it was the best we could do we gladly accepted as we couldn't all sleep in the Mini. We arrive at the stone building things get done there are no actual beds so the girls sleep in the car and my friend and I agree to sleep in the out building. The old man didn't actually keep animals they were long gone by now.
> 
> My friends all head off into the barn with the little camping stove while I sit down by this tree I don't know what kind of tree it was but it was old and smelled great. At this point the sun begins to set and I put my earbuds in and turn on my iPod Rachmaninov Vespers please.
> 
> Now I do not drink alcohol often and when I drink I do not drink a lot. On trips however I bring my own as I refuse to drink the swill my friends a partial to. I have a small hip flask in my coat pocket containing (nothing fancy in case it gets pinched) Glenfiddich 15 yo. .
> 
> A good quarter of an hour passes when just suddenly a large stag walks out of the wooded area not far from where I'm sitting. I'm not going to lie it wasn't in touching distance but it was close enough I could see the air coming out of it's nostrils. It stood there I don't know maybe 40 seconds if your lucky all the time looking at me then it made a strange whistling, honking noise turned round and run off.
> 
> My illness had just been diagnosed just a few weeks before this and I thought the special moments of my life were over. I know it's not much but it was amazing even more so when you think no one else will ever have that exact experience it's uniquely mine.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Fox


that was a very good experience

maybe better than mine

and this, because you had all 5 senses present

listening to Rachmaninoff and the raindrops, seeing nature in all its glory,
touching the wet soil and tree, smelling the unique scent of the old tree,
and tasting the purity of Glenfiddich.

never underestimate life's small surprises and pleasures


----------



## clara s

as for the tree in Highlands,

it depends on which part you travelled

there are some beautiful species of oaks, birch, rowan and aspen.
Some of them are really old and tall


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> douze points pour monsieur hp
> 
> his proposal for a 24/7 playing of Rachmaninoff's vespers on TC
> is approved hahaha
> 
> Eastern choirs have even more sound results on anger...
> 
> consider it


Thanks! I will add those points to my growing collection! :tiphat:


----------



## nightscape

Vespers was one of the first CDs I bought when I was going through my first Classical discovery period about 15 years ago. It was a blind purchase and I have never regretted it. I'm not religious, but it doesn't matter. It's a profound and transcendent musical experience for me and I cherish it greatly.

Shaw and his Festival Singers


----------



## ptr

There is only one interpretation of Rachmaninov's Vesper that should be heard!










Klara Korkan, mezzo-soprano (2) / Konstantin Ognevoi, tenor (4, 5, 9); State Russian Choir u. Alexander Sveshnikov

No other choir I've heard have the required basses! (And few choir's outside of Russia can handle the language idiomatically!)






Unfortunately this YT vid don't do the recording justice!

/ptr


----------



## Fox

clara s said:


> as for the tree in Highlands,
> 
> it depends on which part you travelled
> 
> there are some beautiful species of oaks, birch, rowan and aspen.
> Some of them are really old and tall


Ah well I would think it was birch due to the smell I know birch tar is used in perfumery. However we will never know for sure.

Kind Regards,

Fox


----------



## DeepR

The Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom is equally great.

Also check out the music of Pavel Chesnokov:


----------



## Marilyn

I wasn't familiar with this work. I listened to it yesterday after I read about it here. It's beautiful.


----------



## MagneticGhost

It seems that every time I post I just eulogise and enthuse.

So let me set the record straight.
After Mahler 2 - my other most treasured work is Rachmaninov's All Night Vigil.
I've heard the Mahler live on several occasions and even been lucky enough to play it. I hope that one day the same will hold true of the Rachmaninov. One of the 7 wonders of 'Classical' music.


----------



## opus111

The Shaw / Festival Singers disc on Telarc was my first purchase of this work. Lovely stuff. Your post brings a quick story to mind: My grandmother, who used to work for public radio in NYC, once told me that when she first programmed the Rach Vespers (something of a rarity in the day) she and her colleagues were overwhelmed by the response of the listeners. Everyone wanted to hear the whole thing played again. As you suggest, this is music that hits you. Listen to the gorgeous swells of sound of the fifth movement -- and the way that its closing, descending bass (basso profundo) notes trail off into gorgeous oblivion!


----------



## Skilmarilion

MagneticGhost said:


> ...
> After Mahler 2 - my other most treasured work is Rachmaninov's All Night Vigil.
> I've heard the Mahler live on several occasions and even been lucky enough to play it. I hope that one day the same will hold true of the Rachmaninov. One of the 7 wonders of 'Classical' music.


What are the other 5?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ah! It was more a turn of phrase than a specific set of 7 I had in mind. Merely - If there were 7 wonders of the Classical Music world. Mahler 2 and Rach's Vespers would be firmly at the top of that list.

Maybe Chopin's Ballades and Schubert's String Quintet.
Beyond that I'd have to have a little think. It can't just be a list of my favourites though. There'd have to be other evidence of both enduring popularity and quality as well.
Perhaps there is a whole thread topic here to be explored


----------



## hreichgott

Thank you for sharing this story Fox. It will now always be part of the Rachmaninov Vespers for me.
May you have many more moments like this!


----------



## Xaltotun

ptr said:


> There is only one interpretation of Rachmaninov's Vesper that should be heard!
> 
> Klara Korkan, mezzo-soprano (2) / Konstantin Ognevoi, tenor (4, 5, 9); State Russian Choir u. Alexander Sveshnikov
> 
> No other choir I've heard have the required basses! (And few choir's outside of Russia can handle the language idiomatically!)
> 
> Unfortunately this YT vid don't do the recording justice!
> 
> /ptr


Totally agree with you, Sveshnikov is the best. It's not just ethereal, but also powerful, passionate, ecstatic, longing etc...


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^^^ You guys have convinced me. I know it's great - I've listened to it on Spotify. But as it's one of my all time favourites I need it on CD. So I've just purchased it from one of the Third Party sellers on Amazon.


----------



## starthrower

I found the Decca re-issue in a store today, so I bought it.


----------



## double

Make sure you listen to Tchaikovsky's as well. They were the first of its kind and an inspiration for all future russian composers.


----------



## Wunderhorn

The new recording on Chandos with Charles Bruffy is IMHO so far the best recording of the All Night Vigil. The reason for that is that Bruffy takes the Tempi much slower, infusing the music with so much more sacred breathing room...
I have 5 other recordings - among them Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava or Paul Hillier - all beautiful, but once I heard the Bruffy, I will never look back!
Plus, it has been recorded in gorgeous surround sound.


----------



## Autocrat

My only copy is The National Academic Choir of Ukraine ‘Dumka’, Yevhen Savchuk; Olga Borusene (soprano), Yuri Korinnyk (tenor) & Mykhaylo Tyshchenko (tenor). 

It's very good.


----------



## Ilarion

clara s said:


> beautiful chants
> 
> complex harmonies and exquisite sound
> 
> I do not know if anybody here had the unique chance to enjoy one such liturgy
> in a remote monastery, in the countryside, among huge trees,
> at the specific time, when the sun is lost in the horizon, the night spreads its veils on earth,
> and the scents of music mix with the perfumes of nature.
> 
> It is then, that the Great Doxology of Rachmaninoff is not just a pleasure in the ears,
> but a true release of the spirit, which meets with the beauty of the sounds.
> 
> And then you forget all your angers deprofundis


And I bet those who enjoy Rachmaninoff's Great Doxology also notice how Rachmaninov incorporates it in the 3rd movement of his Symphonic Dances...


----------



## Bix

Fox said:


> *Rachmaninov: All-Night Vigil Op. 37* ~ *Latvian Radio Choir & Sigvards Klava*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachmaninov Vespers and Complete All-Night Vigil* ~ *Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir & Paul Hillier*​
> These two are among my favourites... :tiphat:
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Fox


The Estonian recording is probably the best version of this amazing music.


----------



## Ivan Limanjaya

I have the one recorded by the Estonian choir on my iPod and -comparing it to other version available in youtube - I think it's the best


----------



## TxllxT

This is the St Petersburg Chamber Choir with Nikolai Korniev 1993 Philips recording in St.Peter & St.Paul, St Petersburg.

However, this recording is in all respects better:









When you want to judge for yourself, listen to the lowest basses in this recording and compare that with other recordings. Here the deep is so gorgeous deep! (The Philips recording just doesn't have it) Also the soloists Irina Arkhipova and Victor Rumantsev are first class.


----------



## Ilarion

And Polyansky is very strict and very tough with those who sing in his choir -. And the results, well, speak for themselves


----------



## ptr

But, But, But, in comparison to Alexander Sveshnikov's classic 1965 version, Polyansky seems like a stuffed academic that has no feel for the Russian Choral tradition! :devil:

/ptr


----------



## TxllxT

ptr said:


> But, But, But, in comparison to Alexander Sveshnikov's classic 1965 version, Polyansky seems like a stuffed academic that has no feel for the Russian Choral tradition! :devil:
> 
> /ptr


Everyone may love his or her version, but tell me, are your deep basses present & really deep?


----------



## ptr

TxllxT said:


> Everyone may love his or her version, but tell me, are your deep basses present & really deep?


Yepp, the *Basso Profundi* of Sveshnikov's choir are the best Russia ever produced... (I might agree that the sound quality of the sixties might not be top notch, but the performance is unparalleled!)

/ptr


----------



## TxllxT

Alexander Sveshnikov's classic 1965 version


----------



## Ilarion

ptr said:


> But, But, But, in comparison to Alexander Sveshnikov's classic 1965 version, Polyansky seems like a stuffed academic that has no feel for the Russian Choral tradition! :devil:
> 
> /ptr


"Stuffed academic" - Thats a piquant twist on things - I do like Sveshnikov's version also...


----------



## RobertKC

Wunderhorn said:


> The new recording on Chandos with Charles Bruffy is IMHO so far the best recording of the All Night Vigil. The reason for that is that Bruffy takes the Tempi much slower, infusing the music with so much more sacred breathing room...
> I have 5 other recordings - among them Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava or Paul Hillier - all beautiful, but once I heard the Bruffy, I will never look back!
> Plus, it has been recorded in gorgeous surround sound.


The audio quality of this SACD is fabulous. This is my only recording of "All Night Vigil". It's difficult to imagine a more beautiful version. (Full disclosure: I live in Kansas City, where Charles Bruffy is director for the Kansas City Symphony Chorus, so I may be biased.) I hauled some speakers around my home today to cobble together a "proof of concept" surround sound system, and I was so impressed by this recording that I'm going to add surround sound permanently to one of my systems. (More to follow in a month or so in the hi-fi section.)










This SACD is also receiving excellent reviews on Amazon. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wunderhorn

RobertKC said:


> The audio quality of this SACD is fabulous. This is my only recording of "All Night Vigil". It's difficult to imagine a more beautiful version. (Full disclosure: I live in Kansas City, where Charles Bruffy is director for the Kansas City Symphony Chorus, so I may be biased.) I hauled some speakers around my home today to cobble together a "proof of concept" surround sound system, and I was so impressed by this recording that I'm going to add surround sound permanently to one of my systems.


Also check out Bruffy's performance of Grechaninov's Passion Week. One of the most beautiful works of sacred choral music I know. This too has gorgeous surround sound.

Then check out Sviridov - Hymns & Prayers. Another great release on the Toccata label but regretfully not in surround sound.

Yes, once you have assembled a good multi-channel system the beauty of these works are indescribable.


----------



## Pugg

RobertKC said:


> The audio quality of this SACD is fabulous. This is my only recording of "All Night Vigil". It's difficult to imagine a more beautiful version. (Full disclosure: I live in Kansas City, where Charles Bruffy is director for the Kansas City Symphony Chorus, so I may be biased.) I hauled some speakers around my home today to cobble together a "proof of concept" surround sound system, and I was so impressed by this recording that I'm going to add surround sound permanently to one of my systems. (More to follow in a month or so in the hi-fi section.)


Even without the whole SACD shebang this would be my all time favourite, stunning performance.


----------



## RobertKC

Wunderhorn said:


> Also check out Bruffy's performance of Grechaninov's Passion Week. One of the most beautiful works of sacred choral music I know. This too has gorgeous surround sound.
> 
> Then check out Sviridov - Hymns & Prayers. Another great release on the Toccata label but regretfully not in surround sound.
> 
> Yes, once you have assembled a good multi-channel system the beauty of these works are indescribable.


Thanks for the recommendations.

I have the SACD of Bruffy's performance of Grechaninov's Passion Week. It is excellent.

I'm new to surround sound, and I've just started experimenting with a parameter setting in my Oppo UDP-205 for DTS Neo:6 Mode, which provides pseudo-surround-sound for 2 channel recordings. Thus far I'm surprised that it sounds pretty good. Have you tried DTS Neo:6 Mode?

I've listened briefly to Sviridov - Hymns & Prayers on Youtube, and like it. I'll spend some more time with it.


----------



## RobertKC

Pugg said:


> Even without the whole SACD shebang this would be my all time favourite, stunning performance.


I didn't grow up listening to classical music, and I'm not a musician, and therefore I regard myself as possessing a beginner-to-intermediate level of knowledge (at best). I'm always exploring music that is new to me, and Talk Classical is invaluable in my quest.

I can't believe that I hadn't heard Russian sacred music until recently. I am mesmerized by this recording of Rachmaninoff's "All Night Vigil", and can't stop listening. If I were to list my top 20 "favorite 5 minutes in music", tracks 2 and 3 of this recording would be on the list. I have purchased half a dozen more recordings of Russian sacred music based on recommendations by TC members - with more recordings in the mail.

Thus far Bruffy's recording of Rachmaninoff's "All Night Vigil" is my favorite.

My thanks to all the classical music experts who share their knowledge on TC.


----------



## skateartguy

Ok, after reading this thread I'll definitily go this Sunday to the late night prom:
Sergei Rachmaninov
All-Night Vigil (Vespers)
Latvian Radio Choir
Sigvards Kļava

:lol:


----------



## Pugg

skateartguy said:


> Ok, after reading this thread I'll definitily go this Sunday to the late night prom:
> Sergei Rachmaninov
> All-Night Vigil (Vespers)
> Latvian Radio Choir
> Sigvards Kļava
> 
> :lol:


Enjoy and please let us know how you liked it .


----------

